# Endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft w/ Omniguide Laser



## phillirk (Jan 24, 2013)

I am needing help with a CPT code.  

MD is doing procedures: Direct Laryngoscopy/bronchoscopy-31526/31622 and an endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft with Omniguide Laser and I am not sure what code to give for the *endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft with Omniguide Laser *.  

Thank you.


----------



## hewitt (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe 42810, 42815?


----------



## hewitt (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, these are excisions.... Maybe repair CPTs 42950, 42953?


----------



## cmrq866 (Oct 5, 2016)

*question*

what code did you end up using?




phillirk said:


> I am needing help with a CPT code.
> 
> MD is doing procedures: Direct Laryngoscopy/bronchoscopy-31526/31622 and an endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft with Omniguide Laser and I am not sure what code to give for the *endoscopic repair laryngeal cleft with Omniguide Laser *.
> 
> Thank you.


----------

